# New Product "My BFF" My Best Fish Friend Magic Pet



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

What do you think of this product that I found on Ebay? It is to hatch up to 8 Killifish in a 1 gallon bowl in 24 hours for kids to raise. It said they don't need heaters or air pumps needed. They don't have filters either. 

I don't know anything about Killifish, but it doesn't seem like a very good idea to me. What do you think? Killifish sure are beautiful though!

http://youtu.be/j2esrntC2fE


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

best comment:

THOSE﻿ POOR FISH BEING TORTURED BY SCREAMING CHILDREN


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it's the next species of fish abuse. I wonder how healthy they are being hatched in cold water in a small tank.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I doubt they could be healthy at all. I saw a comment where a guy said he had his killfish in a pond that hatched from that kit. That sounds a lot more right than keeping 8 in a 1 gallon bowl.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, I agree. I couldn't even buy this kit just to hatch them. I would feel horrible giving money to people that promote this as okay. So now the most abused fish numbers are growing. Goldfish, bettas, and Killifish .


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

this is pathetic! first goldfish, then betas, now this??? who are the sick people that come up with this evilness?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

People just think fish are playthings instead of living beings....So sad


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

"u guys﻿ are complete (censored) this wat they do they get fish eggs put em in a bag they age the fish eggs deliverate to your home 2 days before the hach date and then wow magic uuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh theres fish omgs i can do the same thing for 5 bucks at petco wwwen ever i want !"

*facepalm*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I'm glad my niece came to me and my dad when she wanted to keep fish, we set her on the right track with her own 10 gallon tank for he fishies. The tank stays clean the fish stay healthy....as well as grow to sizes even we weren't expecting.O.O But still no bowls and no abuse.

But this, this is inexcusable! To tell kids that keeping a living creature like that is alright, I'd love to shove the creators of this in a 6x6 room and see how they like it!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

That was the worst commercial ever... They dont even tell you what kind of fish you get....and how do the eggs survive in a tea bag?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They are annual killifish so their eggs require a period where they dry out before they hatch. 

Of course if you do get them to hatch and survive to adulthood, they usually only live a year, possibly two if you are lucky and experienced (hence the name 'annuals'). So not sure why they would be great fish for kids who would most likely get attached to them. 

While they do need a larger aquarium than the advertised bowl, and people who actually have a clue as to what they are doing, many species of killifish can live at room temperature (some actually need a temperature in the 60s to thrive and breed) and keeping them at a lower temperature will extend their natural lifespan. 

I keep my three pairs of killifish at around 75 degrees and they have been spawning all morning.


----------

